# 17" Mercedes AMG wheels onto Mk4 Jetta



## lowblackdub (Sep 12, 2000)

Hey guys, 

I have a line on a set of wheels that I want to mount up to my Mk4. 

Wheel specs are as follows: 

Fronts: 17"x7.5" offset of ET37 
Rears: 17"x8.5" offset of ET30 

Obviously I will be buying adapters for the wheels - I need to know what thickness of adapters I should run so that the wheels will still fit in the arches. I'm not looking to poke or even to be flush, but a nice stance would be great without rubbing. Car is running Koni coilovers now so strut clearance shouldn't be much of an issue. 

Thanks for the help! 

Pics for clicks: 










*ON* 










(Sorry Jim for using your picture)


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

oh my keep the schmidts they look so sick on your car:beer::thumbup: 

Sorry I dont have an answer ;(


----------



## lowblackdub (Sep 12, 2000)

VW-Pssst said:


> oh my keep the schmidts they look so sick on your car:beer::thumbup:
> 
> Sorry I dont have an answer ;(


 Schmidts are the previous owner's. The stock Avus' are back on it...


----------



## lowblackdub (Sep 12, 2000)

Anyone with actual answers?


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

do 25 front and 20 rear. personally I'd go 25 all around and have a little poke out back, but 25/20 should make you semi-flush all around. this is an estimation.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

also, post pics when mounted. curious to see how good I am.


----------

